# Insulating split level basement?



## LazCon (Oct 3, 2008)

Starting a basement remodel house is a split level, 4ft of basement is underground, 4 ft above. Was planning on 1" foamboard, metal studs, encapsulated F/G between studs, poly vapor barrier, then drywall.

Talking to a few other contractor friends, getting different opinions. some say no poly vb with partial above ground. Others say more of a reason to use it. 

Opinions??


----------



## Rich D. (Oct 14, 2011)

Just a heads up you really want a 2" foam board fully taped and sealed bottom and top. The 2" foam board provides the proper vapor transmission rating. 

No vapor barrier needed if your using foam board. Foam board will act as you VP. 

Then stud the walls to your liking. I've been seeing a lot of guys throwing down metal track and then throwing in wood studs but the way I do it is sill gasket with pressure treated plates and then traditional wood framing. 

The basement being half above half bellow might be benificial the the walls staying drier .. basically more area for exterior evaporation. But don't quote me


----------



## skillman (Sep 23, 2011)

I would put 2 inch foam on walls and tape. Friend of mine did two layers of foam for total of 4 inchs. Then he screwd wood stripes through the foam into cement.


Got into also puttin metal track top and bottom fill in with wood studs. Makes trim and finishin little easy and wires can just get drilled with no connecter in metal studs.


----------



## Rich D. (Oct 14, 2011)

skillman said:


> I would put 2 inch foam on walls and tape. Friend of mine did two layers of foam for total of 4 inchs. Then he screwd wood stripes through the foam into cement.


What did he use 6 " screws?? :laughing: 

And with all those holes in It why even bother to tape the seams?


----------



## skillman (Sep 23, 2011)

He did use 6'' screws. Same as if you hang drywall with vapor barrier you make holes to no.


----------



## Rich D. (Oct 14, 2011)

Where do u get 6" tapcons? And that's a serious question. I'm curious never seen them


----------



## skillman (Sep 23, 2011)

concretefastners.com


----------



## Rich D. (Oct 14, 2011)

Wow 80 bucks for a hundred screws!!! I saw they had 3/4 diameter tapcons too... That's insane


----------



## LazCon (Oct 3, 2008)

Thanks for the replies! I really didnt think the VB was necessary. Especially since the blocks walls are drylocked.

Never seen 6" tapcons either...


----------



## Rich D. (Oct 14, 2011)

Well the reason for that vapor barrier,( which will be 2" foam board sealed a taped ) is to keep the warm basement air touching the cool basement walls and vise versa.you don't want the walls to sweat.


----------

